# Army Formation



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Right, so basically I have a huge Lizardmen army which I only half sort of painted and even then I don't like the colour I chose. Anyways because of my illness I couldn't contiune due to my lack of motor control and so on, so it got shelved, I was planning on asking people to paint/make for me but I never got round to counting my models. But that has changed! I finally got a rough estimate of how many models I have. So here we go!

Total Model Number:

HQ:
x1 Lord Kroak
x1 Krok-Gar
x1 Chakax, Eternity Warden
x1 Tiktaq'to, Master of Skies
x1 Oxyotl
x1 Skink Chief
x1 Scar-Vet on Cold One (I think)
x1 Battle Standard Bearer
x2 Scar-Vets on Foot
x2 Skink Priests
x3 Slann Mage Priests

Core:
x160 Saurus Warriors (x30 Hand Weapon, x40 Spear, 90 unmade)
x121 (Or 120, can't remember) (x31 Blow Pipes, x18 Javalin, 72 unmade)
x2 Skink Bearers

Special:
x35 Saurus Cavalry (19 Made, 16 unmade)
x60 Temple Guard (40 Made, 20 unmade)
x18 Kroxigors (4 Made, 14 unmade)
x4 Stegadons (3 Made but no weapons yet, 1 partly made)
x4 Terradon Riders (All unmade)
x11 Chamelon Skinks (5 made, 6 unmade)

Rare:
x3 Razordon Packs
x3 Salamander Packs

So yeah, that's it, some are painted to a decentish quality, I did start going over my old colour before I got ill, but now it's a struggle to even unpack all the mpdels, it took me several hours to do so. My plan was to make a display board for all of them and then use parts to do games when my friend comes down.

Anyways the question is, how do I proceed with the ones I've not made, for example, what size do I make the Saurus Warrior blocks? Cause If I make it say, make a 40 strong block, I only need 1 of each upgrade (Music, Banner, Champ) but if I was to make them smaller, I'd need more of the upgrade models made so they gain the benifit of them. So, what do I do? Do I make upgrade models as if I was doing 20 strong blocks and then just run them as normal Saurus Warriors if I do bigger blocks? That way I won't have to ask players to accept a unit has upgrades when I don't have models to represent them because I made them up to go ino big blocks. Next, how many of each do I make? Do I make 50% hand weapons and 50% Spears? Or do I just go with hand weapons?

Next question is, do I mix up Skink weapons or just go for blow pipes?

For Stegadons I was planning x1 EotG, x1 Bow and x2 Pipes... but I seem to have lost a lot of my weapons.... I seem to only have EotG bits.... I'm sure I'll find the others, but what would you put? 


SO yeah, that's it really, I was planning, as I said, to do a big display board, but never got around to it, now I just want to finish these models and try and get that idea done.... but I can't do anything the way I am at the moment, so I've been looking for people to help me and before I tell them what to do I need to know what I should tell them  Like how many of each to be made and so on.

Thanks in advance, and if any of the people I've talked to on here about commisions read this, give me a PM on what you think or something. Thanks


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

Aside from the magic with your Slann, Lizardmen have a real problem with range, so I would give the skinks blowpipes. Their low stats and high movement compared to the Saurus also helps in that, although blowpipes only have a 12" range, which isn't that great in terms of distance but you get 2 shots in one go and 6's mean an instant wound. Or you could give some of them hand weapons and throw some Kroxigors in the unit. I haven't had any experience with the Krox as I have none or enough skinks for the job, but a Kroxigor/Skink unit is supposed to be pretty punishing.

When ti comes to Saurus, I tend to run with 2 blocks of 20, 1 with hand weapons and one with spears and full command in each. Blocks of 40, while strong, are harder to maneuver. Depending on what you come up against (and in my experience, how well you roll the dice lol), 20 Saurus should be enough. A mix of hand weapons and spears should see you through most of the time as well.

As for the Stegadon, both the bow and the EotG are tempting choices in their own right. With the bow, you have a bolt thrower on what is effectively a living tank, but some of the effects you get from the Engine are quite tasty too. However, since you have 4 Stegs, I would put a different weapon on each and see how you get on when you eventually get into games. Again, I have no experience with these guys yet myself so don't fully take my word for it lol.

Also, what lore/s do you plan on running with your Slann? Light and Life are always the best options with Light giving you insane buffs to Initiative (which Lizardmen really do need help in) as well as WS and Movement. Life, on the other hand, makes them even more survivable. I mean what's scarier than getting good Regrowth rolls and having your fallen dinomen return from the dead?  I would leave Skink Chiefs and Priests out of the army altogether as there's no real benefit from either and just take up points that could be used elsewhere.

That's about all I can offer really, I've experienced horrific losses with my Lizards, though it's a case of learning from your mistakes. So at the end of the day, you just need to play around and see what you like.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for your input, I was always going to do Life, Light and Beast. I got a Skink Chief for one reason only, Stegadon War Spear which turns Impact hits from 1D6+1 to 2D6+1 which is pretty sweet. So, put him on a Blowpipe Stegadon and charge him into a block, does some damage while the skinks do lots of posioned attacks on the survivors!

I've always wondered and I swear I read online on GW, that you could run a EotG and add a Skink Priest to it as well, so it's basically a Stegadon, with a Skink Chief and Skink Priest and just 1 less rider in the howdah. This would be great cause you could but the Burning EotG on and mix it with the Impact Hits. But I seem to remember asking on here and was told that wasn't possible.

Since it's going to be a display board, I don't think it'll matter too much if I have extra command units.... Furthermore I believe I've lost my Bows and pipes for my Stegadons... so I've got 4 Stegadons with only EotG bits  I need to go looking for stuff <_<

Besides, my friend is more into 40k, so this can wait.... I just need a 40k army. Shame Matt Ward has screwed up so many codexs..... I don't wanna go with I-WINZ army.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> Besides, my friend is more into 40k, so this can wait.... I just need a 40k army. Shame Matt Ward has screwed up so many codexs..... I don't wanna go with I-WINZ army.


But most people you will play against will use either GK, SM or IG. So get ready.


----------

